# 2016 Morel Season Signs



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

42+ temps today, yeah! Almost no ground frost in our area, so all the moisture should be soakin in really good. Hope the Morel Mycelium are getting a good drink, so they can fruit out profusely! Found a few new spots over the winter, going to be a awesome spring for sure.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

Here's wishing you the best morel season ever!!! Safe &amp; happy hunting to you.


----------



## morelninja (May 18, 2014)

I'm guessing first week of May for s wi. I'm in Co now but as soon as they pop in Georgia I'll be hittin the road and following them to Wisconsin and then west.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

WOW, temps all the way up to 57 here today! That otta " Ramp" up some action. Maybe an early spring this year. :wink:


----------



## julielin (Feb 28, 2016)

My Dad had the 'touch' for finding morels when I was growing up. It does not seem to have rubbed off but I still try at least once or twice each year to find a few. My few usually ends of being one, or sadder still, the base that the deer left behind. Going to try again this year. There has been lots of moisture this winter, perhaps Dad's touch will rub off, at least a little. Thanks for this site to check into and learn from. Good night.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Here's the huming bird migration link - http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html

"Buckthornman" we'll, be watching for yr posts on yr "WrenOmeter" for sure, as its accuracy is beyond. Compare!! No time now to run for President, Ha Ha..... "Shroomtropper" should be showing up soon, unless he's in over his head again with work.
70 here today, WOW!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yes Mr.elm I do believe in wrenometer. And another moist warm day here as well. Gonna come early this year how early and how strong I guess will have to wait and see? But nice hearing back. Always a pleasure. No little brown friends yet but you will be the 1st to know!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Wow, kinda got caught flat footed with this warm weather, should be scouting. Its always a fun time in spring to get you hiking stuff together. OldElm, buckthorn, what do you think, pretty good start I would say.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

cheers guys. looking forward to a good 2016 season !


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Let us hope Freeflow


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Hey trooper. Hope we don,t do the warm than freeze thing like last year! Nice gradual spring. I still think it will be early. Can't wait....been making syrup and workin. Willows are starting to wake up and silver maples are growing seeds.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Wild year for syrup I bet.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Lance " Where are you on Pierce County? There's some mighty fine picken's along the Mississippi. Seems pretty early yet though.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! If you're just getting started and need help finding your first morels, check out this super informative video on getting started. This is my passion and hope to help others discover their passion for mushrooms as well!!! Good luck! Here is the link to my video: http://youtu.be/ismIK7GhmP8


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" mushroom_mentor " the good news is nobody ever died from eating the wrong tree. On the other hand proper mushroom identification is vitally important. The saying goes " All wild mushrooms are edible, some only ONCE." There are a couple real easy trick's to identifying Elm bark/trees. Unfortunately the kids got me a new lap top, and I'm having one heck of a time trying to post pictures!!


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi guys... Welcome to another great season of roaming the woods... Still none here in Pierce County.... But they're close. I can smell it.... LOL


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm on the Trimbelle on county O.... And you're right there is some pretty good pickins round here....


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm fixin to lose it though.... that's why im so loose with location...  I'm moving to Florida come the first of June.... Mid season....  But hey.... its Florida...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Gotta like the night time forecasted temps for the next week...... Gonna happen fast, as there's no leaf canopy blocking out the sun. Sharpen up your knives,&amp; gather up your plastic bags.


//i.imgur.com/ZBE98Iq.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/ZBE98Iq.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

For sure.... Gotta Love that..


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm I couldn't agree more! Gonna go quick! Hope your all ready down there? Put your shit kickers on and start tromppin! Into the thorn boys and girls!!!!! And remember if your afraid of a scratch get outta my patch!!!buckthornman...


----------



## cwlake (Feb 6, 2015)

Buck, You can buy those snake bite pants that work real well on them briars. Keep your hat pulled down tight and GO IN THERE!!!


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

He don't need em.... those buckthorn bushes bow down to him.


----------



## matty (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi All...just got on board...enjoying the forum.
I'm in Pierce County and I see Old Elm mentioned hunting along the Mississippi. I am wondering what types of land are open to the public to hunt? I hunt a really small woods close to home and harvest a couple dozens shrooms each year but would like to expand my horizons.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Cwlake thanks, but lance knows best...good luck to you. I have a friend that wears those pants. Be one with the briars and buckthorn don't be afraid. A little tip the deer and animals don,t like the feel of em anymore then you do! Did someone say leftovers! Into the thorns gang bucky


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Worried about the dry forecast hear in eastern PA (Northampton/Lehigh Co.) for the next 2 weeks. The ground temps are getting there. Do you guys think there is enough moisture as the ground temps rise or will we be waiting until we get more rain? Getting excited.


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Well Matty.... as I said ya kinda caught me at a rare moment..... Since I am moving to Florida, in like 6 weeks..... I'm gonna be gone miss the best time of the season for roaming the woods.... On county O the Trimbelle river runs next to it..... all along the Trimbelle you Winn find Ramps..... Fiddleheads.... Grapes ..... Honysuckle..... and yes... Tons of Morels.... Pheasants back... and few other brands of mushrooms.....  Treat her well.... and mother earth will reward you.  Happy hunting....


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

" Buckthornman ", you sleepin on the job or what? Is the" Wren - O - Meter" even turned on ? I guess humming birds have been spotted around the Cities this weekend, and the O'le Wren's always seem to turn up abt a week later. 

" Lance " was the omission of the excellent native trout fishing on your river intentional?? Ha Ha :wink:


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm wrenometer is in full effect! Just haven't seen one with my own two eyes yet! So wrenometer is on defcon 2-3! However dandelionometer is on a defcon 4! Which is very promising! Lilacometer is on 3-4 and fiddleheadometer is on1-2. We get tomorrow. And we won't talk much for 3 weeks! Bucky...


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yup, Buckthornman, I'm gonna take Shroomtrooper on a raid into some top notch spots in pierce cty next week!! I'm sure hoping he's a sturdy guy, cause we're gonna get enough to stuff a king size mattress. Freaking timing is gonna be perfect!! I can feel it. Plenty of moisture where we're headed too.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Cant wait OldElm, just permithan my cloths again after I washed them, tho they say I dont have to. Timing looks great. When you first said the date I was worried we would get into a cold spell, now I am wondering if I will be picking before then. Crazy Iowa isn't in full swing, not by the date but by the way we warmed up almost more than they have or on par with them crazy. Bucky seeing dandelions on open lawns? Not by sidewalks or buildings? Great sign. Treebeard said down southern MN seeing them. Bucky, your mid Minnesota right?


----------



## jludin (Apr 1, 2013)

Asparagus hasn't popped up in my garden yet, but when it does, I know it's time to hit the woods! Rain coming Wednesday. Sweet!


----------



## ghunter90 (Apr 14, 2016)

Good rain here in Lincoln. What county you located in. In going to hit the woods this afternoon. Should be something popping.


----------



## matty (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks for the pointers everyone. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the all the land around the Trimbelle private property? I fish the Trimbelle a bit, but typically stay in the water.


----------



## black_badger (May 10, 2015)

Hello All, 
I'm pretty much brand new to all of this but I went out this morning to see if I could luck upon anything emerging early with all the warm weather. I didn't see any mushrooms yet, but I did see a lot of bright yellow dandelions and I have some mayapples on my property that are coming up (but not blooming). Anything else in particular I should be on the lookout for?

Cheers -
B_B


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Shroomtrooper" These dudes popped up between yesterday &amp; today. Really hard to see, except I knew there had to be some in these areas. So I carefully sneak in for a peek &amp; Yahooo... we're on for 2016.

//i.imgur.com/HKVKLtO.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/HKVKLtO.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

First babies of 2016 &amp; No I didn't blindly stomp all over the places. That is one days growth though, cause they weren't there yesterday.

]//i.imgur.com/ZKlBWDQ.jpg[/img]


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

LMAO Elm is right there is some pretty great fishing about anyplace along the Trimbelle... As for your question about it all being private land.... unfortunately.... you're correct.... 90% of it is private..... i've been lucky enough to be one of em...  any way... LOL as ya get kinda near the gas light..... you will find a public park like area..... right up to the water great fishing.. there too.... but also plenty enough mushrooms to make a guy smile pretty big...  Plus..... the Gaslight bar..... has a huge lot along the river..... good pickins there too.... not real sure how public the gaslight one is.... but i've picked there for quite a few years with no complaints...


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)

Any clues as to how much different mushroom hunting will be in Florida.... I'm gonna have to learn a whole new set of signs, i'm sure... LOL if I dont get eaten by some alligator... Crunch.... AHHH MY LEG!!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Told Ya we were on the cusp! Wrens will be all over in the next few days! Let's go gettem folks. If you don't know then you don't know!! Good luck elm and troop! God bless hope you get tons


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

//s1164.photobucket


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found a few blacks April 18, this rain should really jumpstart things //s1164.photobucket


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

//i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q572/darinjskroch/image.jpg1_zps3e8jsmhy.jpg[/IMG]//i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q572/darinjskroch/image.jpg1_zps3e8jsmhy.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Glad you found some pins OldElm, think this cool weather shutting down the growth? I looked today and nothing, didn't get real close , but nothing. Still will be fun getting out with you, supposed to be a high of 54 and maybe raining, hope no downpour.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry, posting pics here is a pita, first pic was from last year, oops, hopefully this works, if not it is a picture of a black, found April 18 2016 in La Crosse. Usually find my first ones in this area about a week before I find any others.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

//i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q572/darinjskroch/image_zps27ubkvrb.jpeg[/IMG]//i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q572/darinjskroch/image_zps27ubkvrb.jpeg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

I guess still doesn't work. Hopefully people can see pics if you click on link.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Twisted Minds ,nice black. Lookin like a promising week / ten days coming up. Good luck down river.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks OldElm, yes usually a week or so after I find the blacks in my early spot the rest of the woods start sprouting. Going out scouting again Sat., but probably won't start really filling bags til later next week. I wish posting pics was easier here, but will have to try again when I come across some more. Good luck to you and everyone else.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Getting blacks around here! 15 to be exact earliest ever last year was may 3rd! Time to get into the thorn boys and girls. Can't hardly believe it myself! Remember i'm in central mn! Happy earth day to everyone. And elm guess who I saw today! Our little brown friend and for any none believers post your number. I send a pic with time stamp and date! Bucky!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Buckthornman" Spotted one of our little brown feathered friend's yesterday while out picking, definitely made me smile. Got screwed into doing some work today, gotta put an end to that!! Have an awesome, healthy, real time out there. - By the way "MorelRat" is up in Polk Cty area and doing well. TXT'd him a few days ago and got the regular evasive run around. Ha Ha


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

“shroomtrooper ” still up for tomorrow? Same place same time. Monday 04/25


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Hello all, hope every one had great winter!
Well here are awaiting our friend the almighty morel.. yum yum
Looking at the forecast it looks like we should have a good season picking!
I havent been out yet as I know its still a little early, But I transplanted some ramps last year and they are up! woo hooo im gonna transplant more this spring...
Any way just wanted to stop in and say Hi :lol:


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper – Would Monday a week from tmrrw 05/01 work for you? I was out yesterday &amp; today, and the morels are really tiny. my # 715-441-9721


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat, the ramp's are up, and very tasty after a long winter W/O fresh wisconie greens! This past few day's rain has been awesome, stuff's going to happen now. See Ya out there real soon.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/K4Gzlau.jpg[/img] 

They're up just need some warm sunny days.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

//i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q572/darinjskroch/image_zpsjuqlpefj.jpeg[/IMG]//i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q572/darinjskroch/image_zpsjuqlpefj.jpeg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Still waiting for morels but having a fun time foraging fiddlehead ferns and ramps! Check out my video from yesterday! If you've never found fiddleheads or ramps u might get some useful information out of it. Thanks and don't forget to like and subscribe!


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is the video! Forgot to post the link above. [video]http://youtu.be/XHffZ8szP7o[/video]


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe its just me or loading pics off an ipad, but it just isn't working right and is a real pain in the a$$. Anyway, pic is 10 blacks I picked today for supper. Most were starting to dry out already. Still first meal is always exciting. Looking forward to many more in the next few weeks.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/OELladO.jpg[/img] 

Twisted Minds , it's not just you. I couldn't get photo bucket to work right for me this year at all, so I switched to this " imgur" and it works well.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Hey MORELRAT, you just reminded me of some ramps I transplanted my friend gave me last year, raining so hard out now I cant check on them. Nice pic OldElm, One of the few years we do not have to worry about rain. Do you think 7 days from now will be enough time? Will not hit any 70s all week. I am curious how much that mushroom will grow, do you remember that exact spot, I am sure you do.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

TwistedMinds, yes I am seeing your pictures, nice.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

My wife says I have morelituss! This is a new disease and can only be cured by picking morels. This is gonna be the longest week ever!!! Last week running around the woods with solar shower! This week gonna need to cover em up with heating pads! Good greef! Mother nature will you ever make up your mind?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Tried with imgur also, didn't work. Guess I'll stick with picking mushrooms instead of posting pictures of mushrooms.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

https://m.imgur.com/account/TwistedMinds1/images/aF8ZHP6


----------



## wiflower (Apr 25, 2016)

Where are you in Wisconsin, I'm going out today again in southeast but not finding any yet. I think we need some rain which is coming all week


----------



## teamatomic (Apr 25, 2016)

airhead!


----------



## moralman (Apr 25, 2016)

Found about a dozen today. Largest was less than 1". May apples are making their umbrellas and the jacks-in-the-pulpit are just poking through.SE WI.


----------



## craftymonkey (Apr 28, 2013)

In LAcrosse area, almost 50% of lilacs blooming, jumped the river and hit a traditional early spot in the Minnesota bluffs, found about a dozen medium-small yellows. Mosquitoes coming out, dandelions seeding out, both good signs. We're about to hit it here in the next 7-10 days, me thinks.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

good news, congrats


----------



## wiflower (Apr 25, 2016)

Excited to find about a dozen little ones here also... I'm doing the rain dance now


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Not much growth on these in the last seven days - They were pins a week ago. cool evenings.

]//i.imgur.com/ZBfl6iq.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

The Fiddle Heads how ever are really popping if yr into those. Here is three days growth, just about blown out, that fast.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/JNubACL.jpg[/img]


----------



## crashtattoo (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

muskyklips, what part of O'le Wisconie you in? Not much going on yet,evenings still been prettycool temp wise,won't be long though.


----------



## morel queen (May 6, 2013)

I live around Menomonee Falls, please start posting


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

About 5 days left here in east central Iowa (Iowa City area). Moving your direction. Hope the elements converge perfectly for you guys up there. I've hunted mighty good country in the tri-state border area. This week looks perfect to bring it on. Make a haul!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Oldelm how did today go? Still pick in blacks here. No signs of the grey or blondes yet!


----------



## rosey2014 (Apr 7, 2016)

Found another 35 blondes and greys today. Nice size. Enough for a meal. Went thru some rough terrain to get em' that's for sure. Found some nice new dead elms to check back in on next week. Heading to another spot for the next hike. Need some warmer nights! Hopefully Mother's Day weekend will be good to us all!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yo, Buckthornman: Shroomtropper &amp; I had an amazing hunt. He is definatly a kindred spirit,and a good woodsman. We pretty much found what we set out for,just too small yet. On the up side we found a mondo RAMP patch, best I've ever seen. they were the size of footballs,and we could of hauled a pick up truck load out, only took what we could eat. Maybe he'll post a picture of them.
Happy to hear yr still into the BLACKS.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

RAMP's - This guy would go good with ramps 

]//i.imgur.com/H5TM2SP.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/6Mw69GY.jpg[/img]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

It was a pleasure meeting you OldElm, I had a great time. Best ramp patch I have ever seen, confusing tho. For how far along those ramps where I thought we would see more morels. Sure has been a good learning year as far as what plants relate to morel growth. Its like there here when there here, just keep looking. Went down SO of Northfield today, found 9. A lot of hiking. I put on my jacket to walk through a thorn patch, and as I was walking I was saying I wish I could get rewarded sometimes busting the brush like this, I was talking to my dog. As soon as I said it I spotted a beautiful yellow morel, then 2. I looked no elms at all, I wanted to find the source so I could backtrack to it,nothing. So awesome, so funny. well good luck everyone, its slow so far but conditions look great where I am at.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone been out @ all, finding anything? 90degrees here today, night time temps should stay up. :wink:


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Photo’s, just drop them into a file on your PC. Then open up your “imgur.com” account , then just drag the photo’s you want from your PC into your imgur page. then the rest is a snap loading them onto this site ( just copy &amp; paste)for all of us to enjoy &amp; learn from. THX’z


]//i.imgur.com/OELladO.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ramped Up!!
]//i.imgur.com/NzLDvx3.jpg[/img] 
]//i.imgur.com/6Cn1lOY.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

JELLY anyone?

 

KEEPER, 

]//i.imgur.com/IvMXEAM.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/atYFsjj.jpg[/img]


----------



## morrowj (May 11, 2016)

Hi all,

New to foraging, anyone willing to let me tag along for a trip so I can learn how to find stuff and not kill myself in the process? Located in the fox cities area but willing to drive.

Much obliged


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yes she is! The morel Oldelm by the way you have the prettiest pink nails! Sorry couldn't resist. Bucky! Nice! Suppose you found it in your yard lucky Sun$-4$+%" get the tape measure out let's get accurate here! Lol. Fricket time to go back to the thicket!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Buckthornman " haven't even looked in the yard yet, kinda been avoiding it due to the fact that it needs a whole lot of attention, it ain't gonna get!! We're having another nice dose of rain today, so all's well around here. Found some new spots yesterday.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

OldElm you do not need any more spots Ha. Actually, everyone needs more spots. Next two weeks should be good.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ya OldElm, whats with the nail polish?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomtrooper &amp; Buckthornman , Ok here's the deal with the nails! Pretty sure people have been following me to my secret spots, So I've rented a car and am cross dressing as a disguise in order to through off the creepers who can't find their own spots to pick!! As always gotta think out side the box during morel season. Pretty sure I got em all fooled now, Oh yeah and another plus to this is even though nylon stocking are sorta uncomfortable they seem to keep the ticks off.
Simply brilliant!!


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

which bathroom do you use now oldelm? LOL


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"freeflow581 " I'm very confused about whether to squat or just stand by the tree.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I prefer to lift my leg! I'm still a pup yet goin good here. Morels in the eggs morels in the spaghetti morels deep fried, sauteed. Morels in the dehydrator! Hell it must be morel season!! O morels on flat bread and morels on the pizza!! shit it's morel season!!! Go getcha some !!! How'd you prepare that sasquatch schroom any who? Better watch your ass nylon man I think yetti wants his supper back!!!!lmao. Buckthornman


----------



## dr_morel (May 12, 2016)

What is that orange thing your holding in the pic with the pink fingernails old elm?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Dr.Morel" Some - "Jelly Fungus"


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Ha you guys are crazy.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yes I am what's up Strooper? 1 morel what's going on brother. You need to call in sick and go get lost in some woods. Bucky


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

found well over 300 very nice greys,, send pics when the season is over ....
just so I dont get some cross dresser trying to follow me..grr i hate pink!!! 
unless hmmm... lmao oldelm ur in a stink :-o


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Whoa there's that crazy lady with nylons over her camouflage again! What she doing in the woods


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Bucky, took the wrong week off, would have canceled but son had his varsity tennis matches all that week, he is a senior so last year, I will miss it a lot. But I have today off and I am going to hit it hard, I can already feel blood oozing out of the cuts I will get. Morel Rat you rule, spread the karma. Well the dog is looking at me like its time to go, hes getting some grey on the lower jaw but still acts like a puppy sometimes. Kind of like me


----------



## jasonv85 (May 13, 2016)

Hey guys, I just moved down here to Racine from The U.P. I was just wondering if anyone has heard of any morels sightings down here, not looking for spots just wondering if anyone has seen anything around by me. I usually find them around the red pines up there, very very sandy too. Was about 20 mins South of Lake Superior. Any advice would be appreciated. Happy hunting


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

JAson, the season is in full swing down there...I know of people in that area finding the tall blonds already. dead elm trees is what non-yoopers look for


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Well, I found 3 today, alot of walking in rain, 39 degrees out. Went home dried my gear, went to a for sure spot when there up, nothing. In my area they are just not up. A very few here and there. Well that is it, kind of depressed, but that is the way it goes. Should have traveled.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm What part of the state are you from. Down here in SE Wisconsin the harvest is crusing. Picked 5 pounds this week and in Waukesha County, some folks were bringing out grocery bags full.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Gold Diggers - West central. Kinda between Eau Claire &amp; St.Paul


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

]//i.imgur.com/nG6w1qV.jpg[/img] ]//i.imgur.com/j2s1GKu.jpg[/img]


----------



## gramin (May 14, 2016)

fresh morel season is gone, now only have dry morel mushrooms to sell
our web http://www.cn-localfoods.com/mushrooms/morchella/


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

gramin - I would have to totally disagree with you, about the fresh season being done, as I plan to continue picking here for at least another two weeks. Nice fresh ones too! They are up &amp; available.


----------



## mr_ minnesota (May 11, 2016)

I'm with you on this one OldElm the yellows are just starting to come up in full force in the areas I have been picking.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Gramin you must be in China? Cuz we aren't even close to the end with this cool nights. A slight slow down to the next flush Chinese morels! Huh! Mine are made in the USA!!!!


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Done?, my spot's have not even started. Went out again this morning,36 Degrees out. Nothing, I need some heat, not alot but some. Never seen so much Dryad saddles before, some huge. I am expecting a huge flush pretty soon, better be.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Gonna mow the lawn before the city comes and does it! O by the way elm and trooper first hummingbird yesterday!!! Ain't know way it's over! Sorry forgot to tell Ya yesterday


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Kind of weird tho, I finally got in to some a hour ago, big yellows. Usually found at the end of season. 16 big ones. Does anybody know if its true we can get a second flush? Seems like my area bypassed the grays and went to the big yellows.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

This was a totally new spot, only 3 miles where I usually hunt, where there was nothing.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Never know guess that's why there the Wiley morel troop? Still pick in Grey's in central and blondes! But the big yellows usually are the last ones! But there isn't much usual in the weather or anything else these days!


----------



## craemos (May 14, 2016)

Hey folks.

I've been trekking the woods for the last couple weeks and coming up with some decent hauls of morels. However, I keep coming across a particular mushroom that grows in a similar manner as Dryad's Saddle (on tree branches), but with a different pattern and color. These are orange and lack the typical diamond-type pattern of a Dryad. These typically grow on smaller branches that have already died. They are usually accompanied with a greenish-white colored mold on te same branch. They are roughly half the size of my palm and grow in clusters.

If anybody can help me ID this mushroom I would be most appreciative. In the meantime, I'll try to post a picture.

Happy hunting!


----------



## craemos (May 14, 2016)

Here is a pic I took of the aforementioned shroom. Hopefully, the link will work.


----------



## thornbushessuck (May 14, 2016)

Craemos,
That is a "pheasant back" and they are apparently edible (I have never tired them). They should smell like a watermelon rhine.

Been a slow year in east-central wisconsin. Been out 3-4 times and found about 10-15 each time. Mostly grays. 

This cold is not helping!


----------



## mushy galore (Jul 11, 2014)

Looks like a hexagonal-pored polypore, but I would have to see the bottom.


----------



## shaneshroom (Apr 16, 2016)

Are you just over the river trooper - i was thinking you were minnesota. I'm on the St. Croix but minnesota side.


----------



## gramin (May 14, 2016)

Dear all friends, yes, I am from west China, I am a Chinese man. in our city or nearby, we grow morels, Artificial Cultivation of Morels is Blooming in Sichuan, west China. my wholesale morels are most cultivated and I have a lot of morel need to sell, but only dry morels, if you want to buy, purchase from our site will be a good sourse, our web is www.cn-localfoods.com


----------



## joebass (May 27, 2013)

Anyone hunt in the Nicolet National Forest? Thinking of giving it a try. Any information would be great.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

ha, good one Gramin


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I dont think that is a pheasant back, does not have the pheasant pattern. and shaneshroom, I am west of the Twin cities


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Thats what I am worried a little about Bucky, finding just big blonds. I dont think there real big-foots tho, just full grown blonds.


----------



## jmorel (Oct 18, 2012)

Wonder what the conditions are for finding any morels the next few days ? Planning on making a trip north this weekend.


----------



## i have no morels (May 5, 2014)

long time reader first time poster. first of all thanks to all of you, I've learned a ton from you guys. 

shroomtrooper- I'm in the metro and I experienced the same thing you say. Earlier in the season I checked some reliable spots from the previous two years and there's nothing. But I kept reading on this board how people were finding them. so I went out searching new spots and low and behold they are right. they are out there. and in good numbers per spot too. in my opinion a much better year than last. 

so I'm wondering if what we're seeing is the end of that particular trees mushroom producing days... death of our beloved secret places. I'm still following some spots of mine to see if they produce at all this season. my guess is they won't. I have found them in some of my spots, but the majority have done very little. almost everything I have this year is from new places. so go exploring and get you some shrooms!


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

yup...this was by one 5" dying elm in a moist area in Manitowoc County. could have let these grow a few days, but, well, you know LOL


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

wow freeflow, no reason to let those grow. What a gorgeous sight. Guys it was the same pattern all the way south to Ok. Looks like they are finally getting some size in these cool temps. If things had been timed right this would have been a mega long year with mega quantities.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Todays Haul.

]//i.imgur.com/kR5koBZ.jpg[/img]


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

You guys are killing me, nice. I have no morels, yes, the good spots come and go. But I have some spots where the trees are sweet, perfect, but no morels. Right by other previous hot spots. I am thinking they will produce this next week. Nice pictures everyone.


----------



## i have no morels (May 5, 2014)

i hope you're right trooper. at this point that would be icing on the cake! good to talk to you guys. In my world you, Elm, Bucky, Shroomgod and others are famous.. ha ha.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Another beautiful day to be in the woods.

]//i.imgur.com/o4Q9X3M.jpg[/img]


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Toast anyone? Finding quite a few past prime YELLOW’s but no sweet tender GRAYS. Gonna plant these by my old apple tree’s.

//i.imgur.com/h6O2CRo.jpg[/img]//i.imgur.com/h6O2CRo.jpg[/url][/img][/url]


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

How far north are u old elm


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

West Central, Between Eau Claire &amp; St.Paul.


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks was thinking about heading over by Crivitz and looking around the pestigo river anyone have any luck out that way


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"danmando87", Looked ya up on the maps, that should be an awesome area, and I would think yer timing is perfect, ya outta get into some beauties..... GO FOR IT. I'll expect to see some good results from Ya. Good luck &amp; enjoy.

freeflow581 - hunts that area of our fine state, well at least within a hundred miles of there, or so! Ha Ha :wink:


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

We put up a wren house today in honor of “BUCKTHORNMAN” &amp; his reliable “Wren – O – Meter”



]//i.imgur.com/Xrjb41E.jpg[/img]


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks again oldelm here is some giants I've found in northern il this last week


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

. //i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo39/danmando87/Mobile Uploads/image_zpskb1tjrgw.jpeg[/IMG]//i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo39/danmando87/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpskb1tjrgw.jpeg[/URL][/img][/url] //i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo39/danmando87/Mobile Uploads/image_zpskbzzp2vx.jpeg[/IMG]//i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo39/danmando87/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpskbzzp2vx.jpeg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

//i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo39/danmando87/Mobile Uploads/image_zpsmmi33whw.jpeg[/IMG]//i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo39/danmando87/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsmmi33whw.jpeg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;" alt="" /&gt;</a>


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry about the doubles trying to figure it out


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

"Danmando87" those sure are - Big O'le Boys! Nice pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I have no morels, ya in my world there famous too. Boy I am having a rough go of it this year, not many came up in my area. I thought when it got warmer it would resume the flush. I am now thinking there are no second chances ( a warm rain would be nice) I saw 3 grays this spring, unheard of. All big yellows, but not enough of them. I just got 6 real nice ones today, I usually would have 50 a day. And spots I know should produce have not. Hoping this week, will check tomorrow again.Damado87, those you could have let grow a little more  Very nice. Heart gets going when you find that. Those are bigfoots, season is getting down there where you are, I hope I get a big foot flush


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

The one in the middle by the bottle was 3/4 lb biggest think I've ever found walked at least 100 miles in the last 3-4 weeks totally worth every mile and thorn( peace through suffering) lol good times


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Only Ben finding on east facing slopes at the top and a few at the bottom did see some fresh growth about 5-6 days ago in the middle of the slopes I hunt thick woods with a few open spots here and there elms and old cottonwoods by honey suckle is the only thing all the spots have in comin and lots of moss in the area maybe it works like an insulated Matt for the mycelium good luck hope it helps in this weird season but it hasn't been to bad on me nock on wood


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

you saw new growth?, boy I have not gives me hope


----------



## danmando87 (Sep 28, 2015)

Was finding 5-6in yellows and then found 1/2-1 in grays half way down the slope


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

give up hope?? lmao the damn lilcas just finaly opened all the way up!
JMO I think the best is to come or you can just quit and leave the rest for oldelm...lol
a litlle rain would be goood.. but tell you what, in the deep forest has lots of heavy coverage and morels out ther,. so dig in and get ur sticks a working!
Ha haa ha


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Well,well,well I hope you girls and boys haven't forgot there are 2 sides to every story and there is definitely 2 sides to every hill!!!! I'd be on the north side now but he'll that's just my dumb pine jack savage thoughts and maybe we should start moving into the thicket!!also!!! and God it's about time!! Now your granddaughter is a morelbaby!!nothing wrong with that! And thanks for comments about being famous!! Only in my mind! And really I'll pass! Thanks. Get in them woods even if it's a small area! Doesn't take much area 2 grow a 100 morels. Just the right area!!!! Buckthornman...


----------



## loraxthe (May 17, 2016)

Man, all these pics sure are making me jealous. Been out the last two days here in SW Wi, Iowa county. Haven't found any morels, but we did find a coupla ramps. Any tips for this area? I'm new to this whole thing and would love some advice! Or to Tagalog someday with someone would be even better - but I'm sure that's a bit too much to hope for.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Morel Rat - Should start getting good now that everyone is surrendering &amp; givin up.... :lol: 
Just decided to take off another six days from work &amp; head up river. Might find a few more.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I'm with Oldelm! Give up you sallys more for me! Better check ur spots after the next rain though! Or wait don't bother I,'ll look for Ya o there's a morel...and another..and another! No morel left behind right Oldelm!!! Yuppie hunters!! Honestly if I find some half dehydrated do you think I don't eat em? Well I do here I come thorn! Bow down!!!buckthornman.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I am giving up on my spots, going abroad, should be fun. Heading your way Bucky


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

West is the best....st I bet there still finding blacks in bemigi !


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

hello im new to this forum I am from Indiana and we had no season last year and a quick season this year.... so the weekend after Mothers day we traveled to SE Wisconsin, camped and nearly froze lol but we picked about 20 good size morels and yep some pheasant back! We may have a chance at a couple free days thought about heading up again Thursday night and getting in the woods friday and saturday... whats the thoughts? waste of time? we can go farther North into wisconsin if we have to, but just wondering will the season be over? and does anyone know anything about canadas morels?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, it was another good season, "however it's all over for me except the dryin."

]//i.imgur.com/kMDS1L3.jpg[/img]


----------

